# Avatar - Dog or Me?



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey I need your help and advice.
Should I continue to use the picture of my dog as my avatar?
Or should I get real and use a picture of me.
Granted the dog is more fun to look at than me, but it also is kinda "hiding", if you know what I mean.
I seriously want your opinions on this.
Here are both pics (I can take a better pic of me if that helps).










And here is the picture of me:










I have noticed that some of use change the avatars - and while that is good too, it changes the avatar on all past posts.
And that loses the whimsey of the original post sometimes. Anyway please let me know which you think I should do.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Your pic is fine too Geoff. I have been hiding since October.   I think it is a personal decision.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Like Linda said, I think it is a personal decision. I enjoy the variety of avatars that people have and I am glad that not everyone has the same sort of thing, ie, I like the mixup of animations, pets, personal photos and so on.

Plus, I like to change mine.  

But, it's good to know what you look like, Geoff! Thanks for coming out of hiding.

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Save that avatar, though, Geoff - - I'm thinking it would be fun to have a "My Avatar Is Me" day on KindleBoards at some point!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I like seeing pictures of people - I think it's fun to see if my mental image matches the real thing.

But when it comes to avatars, I prefer other pictures.  I think that pictures of your pet, your kid, backyard, your book, your sport, or whatever else you love gives us a little insight into you and your personality.  I think it's fun to get to peek at that little bit of you.  

My avatar (butterfly on flowers) is a photo I took one day when my teenage daughter and I spent the day at the zoo.  I like nature and photography and that is what is expressed in my photo.  On a personal side, I smile every time I see the picture because it reminds me of a time when my daughter and I spent the day together being silly and acting like little kids.

Ultimately it's a personal decision.  Which part of you do you want to express?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am truly gaining from this interchange of ideas.
I appreciate your help.
When I put Rascal's picture up, I knew where it was and couldn't readily find one of me.
Yeah the dog is named Rascal.  Just the right name for him too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Save that avatar, though, Geoff - - I'm thinking it would be fun to have a "My Avatar Is Me" day on KindleBoards at some point!


Great idea. That would be fun.

Geoff - Rascal is adorable.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I love seeing people's pets as avatars.  I use my Dempsey's photo because I love seeing his sweet little face the minute I log onto Kindleboards.  He's  Angel Dempsey now, and I still miss him.

Kathie

Edited to add:  Besides, Dempsey's way cuter than I am


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I like the different avatars. I enjoy seeing what people choose to represent themselves.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dog!!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Dog!!!!!


Thanks, honesty is appreciated!


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

I believe avatars should represent how you want others to see you. I've been on many forums and have tried many different avatars before settling on the one I have here. It's what I use on all forums now because 1) it's me, 2) I actually like the picture, and 3) I want others to connect what I say with the real me. 

A wise man once said:

"Be who you are and say what you feel
because those who mind don't matter
and those who matter don't mind."

-- Dr. Seuss


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

He looks just like a Rascal  

There is a thread for what we look like and there are two threads for pet pictures.

You look just like I thought you would, but then you have that picture up before didn't you?

Leslie keeps us all guessing - what's next


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have posted the picture in the what do we look like thread a while back.
And it is the one I use at Amazon and Linkedin and I think over at mobileread.
Yeah we don't know what Leslie will come up with (but we think we know who).


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I think pictures of animals make for a better avatar in general.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

No offense meant, but the dog is cuter


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

No offense taken.  I agree.  And I think that Pomlover voted for the dog too.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd say "You", you do remind me of a movie star, not sure what his name is though.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Both pics are great.  I really don't like the way I look....so I put this cute little kitty avatar on instead.  If I do put my photo up, its always with my son...he's cute so he distracts people from looking at me.  LOL!!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have not put a picture of me up either - altho I have a clown picture similar to Dori's but she's way cuter than I am


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I use the avatar I have because I miss my grandkids!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love both pics- but in general I'm a sucker for a cute puppy which is why I voted DOG! Hehe


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Trust me the dog is cuter than me.
And spunkier.
And gets in a little more trouble (Rascal is a good name for him).


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

He absolutely looks like a Rascal


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

My Avatar is as close to a drawing of me that I could find. I change it up every now and then by changing the accessories. When I am feeling wild I will change the hair color or style.

I use this to maintain a bit of privacy AND because a good picture of me has never been taken.

I think that an Avatar should maintain some consistency so that other board members have a visual clue to who is writing. An interesting change for special occasions is fun, but returning to the tried and true is helpful for continuity.

If anyone else is interested in using this approach you can find the program I used here http://www.nobleavatar.com/. Please do not copy mine exactly cuz then how is anyone going to be able to tell us a part let alone confusing the heck out of me when I see a twin on the board.

Geoff, It is your choice about what you feel comfortable with. The dog is cute and you look like some movie star so either would be good.


----------

